# Greatest Wedding Gift



## Hope1964

Couple waits 9 years to open the ?greatest wedding gift of all? - National | Globalnews.ca

_"If you’re ever in need of wedding gift ideas, you might find inspiration in the “perfect” present a Michigan couple recently opened after nearly a decade of marriage.

Kathy and Brandon Gunn kept their most prized gift tucked away on a shelf, gathering dust, for nine years. The white box, given to them by Kathy’s great aunt, survived three moves without being unwrapped. It had come with clear instructions that it was to be saved for their first disagreement."_ Read more thru the link above

I totally want to steal this idea!!!


----------



## heartsbeating

Interesting idea.

The m&ms wouldn't work with me... they'd be gone in one mouthful. But I get the sentiment ha ha.


----------

